# Plant Santa !



## Corpus Callosum (Apr 7, 2007)

So I thought this might be fun and Kyle gave the ok. The process:


You post on this thread to enter the pool, and can post which plants you either have or don't want (cannot say what you want!).
[/*:m:535kmotu]
Towards the end of the month, we randomly give everyone participating another person's username.
[/*:m:535kmotu]
You then look over that person's post, and send a cutting of your choice to that person, making sure you don't send something they have already.[/*:m:535kmotu]

Rules:

You are required to let the person know if the cutting you are sending is from a frog-free tank or not[/*:m:535kmotu]
You must ship adequately (usually priority will do, depending on location)[/*:m:535kmotu]
Since it's the holiday season and you are sending an anonymous gift, try to pick one of your more interesting plants [/*:m:535kmotu]
Don't worry if you don't have much to offer, it's all good[/*:m:535kmotu]

If anyone can think of other rules to add that would be cool.. but otherwise don't post unless you want to participate, thanks.


----------



## Corpus Callosum (Apr 7, 2007)

I will start with adding myself to the pool.. and these are things I don't want:

creeping fig
pothos
fittonia


----------



## thiefness (Oct 26, 2007)

ill join later on if i can get a cutting, i don't remember what the name of the plant is, you post it for me Mike... lol


----------



## harrywitmore (Feb 9, 2004)

I'll get in. I have most all that is on my site but I'm more in this for the fun. Anything that I send from my greenhouse cannot be considered as frog free. I will attempt to send something from my growing room instead.


----------



## porkchop48 (May 16, 2006)

I wanna play. Can I can I ?

I do not want 
pothos
ivy

Oh forgot that part I have no idea what I have. Except for the potentially smelly plant that I got recently( which by the way I am really liking these plants)Stelphia ( or something like that)


----------



## flyangler18 (Oct 26, 2007)

This sounds fun! I'm in, and I have:

Drosera capensis 'Narrow Leaf'
Drosera capensis 'Alba'
Dionaea 'Typical'


----------



## housevibe7 (Sep 24, 2006)

I'm in... I cant put what I have because that would take all day to write considering I have about 10 different genus of orchids alone, not including my other plants.

So... what I dont want:
Selaginella
Creeping fig
Pothos


----------



## reggorf (Oct 24, 2006)

I'm in as well. I don't want POTHOS, IVY, or Wandering Jew. Open to most anything else.

Mike, are you going to get a master list of addresses of everyone participating and send the address of our secret santa to each person? Or are we supposed to pm the person that is picked for us and get the address that way? Just wondering. Also, how big should the cutting be?


----------



## Corpus Callosum (Apr 7, 2007)

reggorf said:


> Mike, are you going to get a master list of addresses of everyone participating and send the address of our secret santa to each person? Or are we supposed to pm the person that is picked for us and get the address that way?


Not sure how 'secret' we want it to be, but I can either collect the addresses privately and hand them out to people afterwards, or can give everyone a username so they can pm them and work it out individually. When we give out names/addresses someone neutral will do it, i.e. not participating.



reggorf said:


> Just wondering. Also, how big should the cutting be?


Anything will do but it is the holiday season....


----------



## porkchop48 (May 16, 2006)

Can we send more than one cutting? Like a few different kinds?


----------



## Corpus Callosum (Apr 7, 2007)

You can send as much as you want but are only required to send one. More the better!


----------



## TheDoc (Aug 8, 2007)

Im in,

I dont want:
Pothos
Creeping Fig

also i have never shipped plants before, Im assuming the cuttings would be ok in a zip lock bag with wet paper towels? In an insulated shipping box?


----------



## Corpus Callosum (Apr 7, 2007)

TheDoc said:


> Im assuming the cuttings would be ok in a zip lock bag with wet paper towels? In an insulated shipping box?


That's how I usually do it, depending on the location, the insulated shipping box may not be needed.


----------



## thiefness (Oct 26, 2007)

Glad you guys like the idea me and Mike formulated to come up with this.


----------



## Corpus Callosum (Apr 7, 2007)

Steve.. go back to the saltwater forums


----------



## thiefness (Oct 26, 2007)

Fine, and I'll take my plants, leucs, and my sexy shrimp too


----------



## Tim F (Jan 27, 2006)

Great idea! I'm in!

*What I have:* 
Lot's of stuff! I couldn't begin to list here.

*What I don't want:* 
The usual suspects (pothos, ivies, creeping figs, selaginellas). They're great, I just I cannot use more.


----------



## KeroKero (Jun 13, 2004)

hey there are sexy shrimp in the freshwater hobby too!

What I don't want... er... pothos because I already have all the varieties... anything produced by exotic angel because... well... if I wanted it I'd already have it. Not a selaginella fan... not terribly into bromeliads at this point (at least not fancy neoregelia or crypts). While I love jewel orchids, I've got ludisia discolor coming out of my ears (so no regular, alba, or nigrescens) or macodes petola. No creeping fig as I have the only variety I want. I'm not terribly fond of things that are vareigated. Otherwise, I guess if it's terrarium suitable, and interesting, I should branch out and give it a go? Plus I wanna play with something new!

Unfortunately I've really only got one plant that I can trim the daylights out of, but it's not exactly common and it's taking over it's grow tank so why not


----------



## Manuran (Aug 28, 2007)

I'll jump in too.

I have a lot of stuff. So to make it easy, I don't care what I get.


----------



## troy b (Mar 8, 2004)

How fun
I'm in also
I don't want pothos, and creeping fig


----------



## thong_monster (May 6, 2006)

Count me in too!

I'm not picky anything is fine for me, freshwater shrimp sounds good too


----------



## roxrgneiss (Sep 30, 2007)

Consider me signed up! 

Dear Santa, 
I like orchids, ferns, and smallish bromes. (hint hint, Santa, my tanks are small) But just about anything in your sac of plants would make me happy. 

p.s. 
please feed the creeping fig, ivy, pothos, philo, selaginellas, and really large plants to the reindeer! They need those more than me! :wink: 

Mike


----------



## naja_naja (Sep 8, 2006)

WOOT! count nick in

so what i can part with that might be valuable to some peoples : pellonia pulchra, some kind of aluminum plant not sure what it is, and several medium brom species i can part with one being june night and the other is some varigeated version that i have no idea what it is but only gets about 12 in diameter and has wide axils cabable of tadpole rearing as well as some random cuttings of stuff i have too much of not including creeping fig and pothos which i still have a little too much of 

what i would want: well kinda anything except pothos or if ya have variegated creeping fig , any brom would do except those vrieseas and guzanias ya get at walmart and no crypanthus i have too many , and any interesting philodendron would do i plan on being quite generous as my plants have gotten a little out of control ..... i bought way too many at frog fest


----------



## kiltboy1675 (Feb 28, 2007)

umm im gonna go ahead and call antone as my secret santa.

i dont want pothos, creeping fig, large plants, and ivy


----------



## KeroKero (Jun 13, 2004)

Wait wait wait.... I thought we weren't supposed to say what we had? Doesn't that take out some of the suprise? It's kinda like Santa saying what toys he has but not who he is giving them too... don't want to get people's hopes up or ruin the suprise


----------



## Corpus Callosum (Apr 7, 2007)

Correct.. just say what you don't want.. if everything you have is stuff you don't want, then sure list it, but if you can just list the things you absolutely don't want and leave your collection out of it.. then it will help keep what you might be sending out anonymous, and that's what the 'gift' is all about.


----------



## HappyHippos1 (May 7, 2007)

Dear Santa, 

I don't want Pothos and sellginella. Anything else would be great!

Wish List: Peperomias, Begonias, Calatheas, Aroids.

Sincerely, Brian

Great idea! BTW


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

kiltboy1675 said:


> umm im gonna go ahead and call antone as my secret santa.
> 
> i dont want pothos, creeping fig, large plants, and ivy


 :lol: Thats flattering for some reason. :wink: 

I'll join the party I guess. I don't want...

Neos (other genera are good), Pothos(Epipremnum) or Selaginella.


----------



## Joshchan (Apr 30, 2006)

I might have a few things to share.
I don't want pothos, creeping fig, sellaginella(unless it is a really cool color), Aluminum plant, Pilea 'Moon Valley'.
Josh


----------



## Anoleo2 (Feb 1, 2006)

I might participate... but how much does shipping usually run for this kind of thing...?

Just in case: 

I Do Not want: Pellionia pulchra, Ficus radicans, Caladium humboldii, the common pothos (or variegated forms), creeping fig (except for oak leaf!!), WANDERING JEW, or any type of ivy... 8) 

Thanks,


----------



## Dendrobait (May 29, 2005)

I don’t want broms and seed bearing old world plants(referring to classification). 

Have a small assortment of plants...all plants native to Costa Rica.


----------



## EricM (Feb 15, 2004)

*secret plant santa*

I am in.

I don't want any plant you could find at Home depot or other public stores.

I have lots of goodies and will send a good selection to some lucky elf.

Thanks
Eric


----------



## Jencylivez (May 31, 2007)

I'll join 

I don't want pothos or creeping fig


----------



## pyro4fun (Jul 27, 2007)

Im in this should be fun  

I don't want pothos, Philodendron, selaginellas, ivy 
or creeping fig "except oak leaf"


----------



## MissEry (May 29, 2007)

SWEET IDEA!!  Count me in, I will try and send more then one cutting :lol: 

I do not want: 
Pothos
Creeping fig
Cryptanthus ( only the crypt ,all other broms are very welcome)
vanilla orchid
Watermelon Vine/Pellionia pulchra
resurrection or button or heart fern
Wandering Jew or
any type of ivy


----------



## KeroKero (Jun 13, 2004)

Ok, people, I've just been talking with Mike about working this out around the holiday shipping issues.

Please *EMAIL* Mike (Corpus Callosum) (use the email button on the bottom of his posts) with your username, full name, and shipping information. This information, as well as preferences (add these to the email to save Mike time if you can) of what you're looking not to get will be the information sent to your secret santa. Please note that Mike will be literally picking them blindly out of a hat/container to keep it as random and neutral as possible.

The conditions for shipping... you MUST be available to ship on Dec. 10th (or 11th at the absolute latest) we don't want the plants to get caught in Christmas shipping woes. You need to ship the plants priority shipping or better (unless they are local to you). This means less transit time without being horridly expensive. Please take into account how far away your secret santa is... the farther away the longer it takes and the goal is for it to be there the friday after at the latest.

As a reciever the plants should arrive on the 13th or 14th, so please make sure they are getting sent to an address where you will be able to recieve them and keep them warm... for example I'll ask that mine be sent to my office 

If you can adhere to the above conditions, please *EMAIL* Mike your need information by Sat., Dec. 8th. Sun, Dec. 9th he'll pick out names, and send you the information of the person you are secret santa-ing so you stand the best chance of sending the plants out as early as needed. Please, please, PLEASE keep quiet about who you get for secret santa, and don't tell them it's you! It takes away the suprise!

Remember to check out the weather to determine what packing you need for your plants! In some places it's getting pretty cold...


----------



## Corpus Callosum (Apr 7, 2007)

Yeah, what she said. Thanks Corey


----------



## flyangler18 (Oct 26, 2007)

I don't see an email button for Mike.....Mike, would PM do?


----------



## Corpus Callosum (Apr 7, 2007)

Sorry just fixed it .. email button is there, pm will do too.


----------



## hopalong (Sep 19, 2005)

I'm in! I don't need pothos, purple passion, philodendrons, black mystic, or begonias.

Merry Christmas!


----------



## Corpus Callosum (Apr 7, 2007)

One day left for anyone else interested. 26 Participants so far!

Also there's a cool list randomizer that someone recommended which we can use to randomly assign people to their secret santa, so I'll use that: http://www.random.org/lists/


----------



## Corpus Callosum (Apr 7, 2007)

Everyone should have a PM with the address of the person they are sending to. Try to get it out tomorrow or tuesday latest so it gets there by the end of the week and before the holiday hustle and bustle.

Thanks all for participating.


----------



## porkchop48 (May 16, 2006)

So do we get to post what we got on here or are you starting a new thread?


----------



## reggorf (Oct 24, 2006)

I think we should start a new thread. I did not get a chance to take pics yet. my plants are still warming up. It was cold in my mailbox.


----------



## Corpus Callosum (Apr 7, 2007)

Up to you guys! Hope everyone had fun


----------



## KeroKero (Jun 13, 2004)

Guess this means I'll have to actually go and buy the camera I've been thinking about buying...

... and for those who didn't notice, porkchop48 started the Secret Plant Santa here


----------

